# HSG Results



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Well had my appointment today and everything is fine, my tubes are open and normal so now back on clomid again!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey kelloggs

That's fantastic news  

Good luck

xx


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you  feel so relieved and ready to get started with clomid, hopefully can handle it better this time (really messed with my head before)  x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Kelloggs

Thats great news!  Hope you get on better this time with the clomid.

May i ask how you found the HSG?! Ive seen some rather scary posts about it! Is it as horrible/easy as some people say?

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

I was absolutely terrified about it cos i too read horror stories and i am a total wimp (faint having blood tests lol) But wasnt really that bad. I got called into a little room to get changed into a gown (could leave your top half on) then they took me into the room where they do it, you get on this high bed which is a bit awkward when you've got your bits out lol. one lady did the hsg and the other lady just spoke to me and tried to distract me, it was a bit painful but not overly and i didnt feel faint or anything. I was in pain for a couple of days after though but just get some ibruprofen as that really helps. Also it literally took a few mins, i read that it can take 20 mins but it was more like 3 mins for me. Just make sure you take a sanitry towel as they give you one and its bloody massive. x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Kelloggs

Thank you very much for taking the time to get back to me with how it went, truly appreciate that and im glad its not a horror story!!!

The hospital/clinic towels do tend to be pretty massive and uncomfortable! 

Thank you again for all the advise and im glad to hear it all went well for you.

 xx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Great news  Fingers crossed for you for this round of clomid  x


----------

